

The decline of Martha Stewart - hardik
http://nymag.com/print/?/news/features/martha-stewart-2011-8/

======
davimack
Why is this in Hacker News? Why? Please explain, so I don't have to wade
through the dreck of the damned article to try to guess why you thought this
was important.

